

TechCrunch seeks two Rails programmers (lol) - zapnap
http://www.crunchboard.com/opening/detailjob.php?jid=4125

======
Prrometheus
Well, my first basic Rails app should go live sometime next week. Do I
qualify?

Did I mention I can work with non-Euclidean Geometry? Plus, I have a beard.

Think about it.

~~~
angstrom
"Plus, I have a beard."

That's worth $100K right there if you put it on your resume. :)

------
bstadil
Their story about Facebook yesterday was just a cunning plan to fill those
gaps.

------
zapnap
But... I thought Rails didn't scale? Sorry, couldn't help myself.

